# Chippewa county morels



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

I love mushroom hunting downstate and typically know what I’m looking for but I’m gonna be living in Sault Ste. Marie this season and I’m just not sure where to start looking even. Any tips or suggestions on areas nearby I should check out?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> I love mushroom hunting downstate and typically know what I’m looking for but I’m gonna be living in Sault Ste. Marie this season and I’m just not sure where to start looking even. Any tips or suggestions on areas nearby I should check out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck.....most ppl are extremely tight lipped about morels. I dont know anywhere around Soo.


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Blaze said:


> Good luck.....most ppl are extremely tight lipped about morels. I dont know anywhere around Soo.


So I’ve realized. People around here are like that with everything wether it be fishing hunting or anything. I’ll be out there looking and if I find any I won’t be afraid to share information. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> So I’ve realized. People around here are like that with everything wether it be fishing hunting or anything. I’ll be out there looking and if I find any I won’t be afraid to share information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck....you have heard to check all recent burn areas?


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Blaze said:


> Good luck....you have heard to check all recent burn areas?


Just looked them up and I’m remembering where I have seen logging operations going on as well 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> Just looked them up and I’m remembering where I have seen logging operations going on as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cool....leave some for seed!.....lol


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Blaze said:


> Cool....leave some for seed!.....lol


I always cut them and leave the roots. Also use an onion bag to try and let the spores spread as I walk. Wether or not that works we probably will never know. They do what they want lol


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

I hear they can be found outside of Kinross - look for big tooth aspen stands and recently logged areas to start.


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

jschlenke said:


> I hear they can be found outside of Kinross - look for big tooth aspen stands and recently logged areas to start.


Thanks for the info there is quite a bit of state land by kinross I planned on checking out

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Check around any old apple trees also ash trees, dead elms. Burn areas are also worth checking.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> So I’ve realized. People around here are like that with everything wether it be fishing hunting or anything. I’ll be out there looking and if I find any I won’t be afraid to share information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wouldn't share any info with the locals, unless you find yourself a hunting buddy that will share with. The locals will take any info you give them and then take everything for themselves.


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Petronius said:


> I wouldn't share any info with the locals, unless you find yourself a hunting buddy that will share with. The locals will take any info you give them and then take everything for themselves.


I'm a college student here so I don't know to many locals. I dont plan on telling people exactly where to look. I'll keep that in mind thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

woohoo. You found them down state should be the exact same stuff to look for just a bit later. I've heard its boom or bust up there. But booms are very big. Ive seen pictures from 25 30 years ago buddys of mine bringing g out literally truck loads of whites from the u.p


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Sparky23 said:


> woohoo. You found them down state should be the exact same stuff to look for just a bit later. I've heard its boom or bust up there. But booms are very big. Ive seen pictures from 25 30 years ago buddys of mine bringing g out literally truck loads of whites from the u.p


That's awesome I hope i can find them like that.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a local (sorta) and will hopefully be looking in a few weeks as well. Snow doesn't help. 

My part time job just got bumped to full time for the next couple of weeks. Lousy timing. Ice is on it's way out, snow is the same, steelhead and splake are starting, trout opener right around the corner, mushroom hunting, still doing habitat work and pulling down and prepping my kayak this weekend.


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Lightfoot said:


> I'm a local (sorta) and will hopefully be looking in a few weeks as well. Snow doesn't help.
> 
> My part time job just got bumped to full time for the next couple of weeks. Lousy timing. Ice is on it's way out, snow is the same, steelhead and splake are starting, trout opener right around the corner, mushroom hunting, still doing habitat work and pulling down and prepping my kayak this weekend.


I'm hoping to be working nights at my new job so I hope to be out in the mornings doing all of that! If you need a partner let me know. I've got a kayak and a boat. Not a good trout fisherman though lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> I'm a college student here so I don't know to many locals. I dont plan on telling people exactly where to look. I'll keep that in mind thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow congrats to you..... a college student that has hobbies other than drinking and playing video games! Good luck on your education and outdoor experience.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Huntahalic said:


> Wow congrats to you..... a college student that has hobbies other than drinking and playing video games! Good luck on your education and outdoor experience.


Quite novel isn't it, but many of the students up here are enrolled in nationally recognized outdoor related programs. It is not at all uncommon to see them out and about, especially in the marshes and grouse cover. When a student came into my office looking for info, especially deer hunting info, I always had a place or two for them to scout and I always asked them to stop back and let me know how they did. If they were appreciative and conscientious enough to do so they often left with duck or grouse info to use the following fall if they asked for it.

Duck Slayer, school will be long out by the time the first morels pop but if you are dead set on finding them in Chippewa County, good luck unless you are willing to put in some time on Drummond. Maybe camp out over there for a weekend because the ferry is expensive. 

As has been said, it is usually boom or bust so if you find a likely spot that appears as though it should hold mushrooms but doesn't, check it out the next year, and the next. I once filled a grocery bag in a spot I found while working. The next year, nada, zip, zilch, zero even though I checked several times. Plenty of lose caps though. Nothing the following year either. 

A place to think about checking out are the rather extensive red pine plantations on the national forest. 'Roons might be found later in the year than one expects in some areas. Not giving any particular area away but if it were me looking I would pay particular attention to those areas planted on limestone soil, and of course, off the beaten path. Wait, forget that info on the pine plantations, they may not interest you. Why? Because they are in Mackinac county, not Chippewa.  Good luck, and if you find too many PM me and for a cut I'll bring my truck to load up the excess. FM


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Quite novel isn't it, but many of the students up here are enrolled in nationally recognized outdoor related programs. It is not at all uncommon to see them out and about, especially in the marshes and grouse cover. When a student came into my office looking for info, especially deer hunting info, I always had a place or two for them to scout and I always asked them to stop back and let me know how they did. If they were appreciative and conscientious enough to do so they often left with duck or grouse info to use the following fall if they asked for it.
> 
> Duck Slayer, school will be long out by the time the first morels pop but if you are dead set on finding them in Chippewa County, good luck unless you are willing to put in some time on Drummond. Maybe camp out over there for a weekend because the ferry is expensive.
> 
> ...


I’ll be out and about looking when I have the time and I’m gonna try and cover a lot of ground. I have pretty good luck with morels so let’s hope I can find them here thanks for the information. I’ll have to do some research on Mackinac county. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cameron4333 (May 13, 2019)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> I’ll be out and about looking when I have the time and I’m gonna try and cover a lot of ground. I have pretty good luck with morels so let’s hope I can find them here thanks for the information. I’ll have to do some research on Mackinac county.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Any updates? I'm also a student at LSSU, but stay up in the Sault year round. I'm interested to see if you've made it out at all and I have some plans to go out hunting this weekend for some.


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

Brennen duck slayer said:


> I'm a college student here so I don't know to many locals. I dont plan on telling people exactly where to look. I'll keep that in mind thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


*too many locals... stay in school! lol--just bustin' your balls


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

Cameron4333 said:


> Any updates? I'm also a student at LSSU, but stay up in the Sault year round. I'm interested to see if you've made it out at all and I have some plans to go out hunting this weekend for some.


I looked around today for a few hours and found absolutely nothing but heard about someone finding 20lbs near the soo so I'm not sure why I couldn't find any, I know what I'm looking for but just couldn't find them.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Not sure where this is in the U.P but it's starting. Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

That area of the UP is in the "banana belt", the south central UP.

I was out for a couple hours Saturday in an area of private land that is a reasonably consistent producer and again yesterday for about four hours in another area. Didn't even find a loose cap. I'm not even going to attempt looking again until next week. FM


----------



## Cameron4333 (May 13, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Not sure where this is in the U.P but it's starting. Goodluck everyone.
> View attachment 398999


I know they're popping up here, I've seen pictures from friends on Drummond Island of yeti coolers full with yellows. I'm going to try the jack pine wildfire area from last year up by paradise in a couple days. I'll let you know if I do well.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Southern end of Chippewa county today was good for 38 morels and one tick in an hour or so of walking. My first time picking them. They ended up with chicken fettuccine for dinner tonight. All blacks.


----------

